# Not a TT, but check this 25 year old paint & correction!!



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Had this original mk2 Golf in for some serious TLC a few problem areas were to be dealt with. The car is totally original and in great nick inside, and on the button however the paint was grim.

Here's some before and afters.

Now that's flat.



















Attacked with the Rupes! After some thought it was best to leave this be, cutting in too much would be too harsh on what's left of the paint, but a lot better than it was I think you'll agree.




























Next up was the roof. Wet sanded back with 1500 and then cut into.

Before...









After.



























Another before shot.










And after.


















Serious defects were dealt with.

Before.









And after.


















The passenger wing before.









And after.









Thanks for looking!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Top work did you do it :?:


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep all my own work!


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Very nice corrections there fella. 8) Its always satisfying to bring a car back from the brink 

Okay so give us the juicy details..... what were your weapons of choice?


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

P.S i spy some wet and dry in one of those pics. I assume you had to get serious in some areas or did you hit the panels with a light sand first?


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> P.S i spy some wet and dry in one of those pics. I assume you had to get serious in some areas or did you hit the panels with a light sand first?


He says he wet sanded with 1500 :wink:


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

J•RED said:


> GoTeamGb2012 said:
> 
> 
> > P.S i spy some wet and dry in one of those pics. I assume you had to get serious in some areas or did you hit the panels with a light sand first?
> ...


Upon my second viewing of the thread i saw that between the pics. I couldn't be bothered to delete my reply but i now feel the need to reply to you in an attempt to salvage any dignity i have left, thank you


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> J•RED said:
> 
> 
> > GoTeamGb2012 said:
> ...


Your dignity is still intact :lol:

Nice work Daryl, I had a mate with a mk2 red/pink/faded golf and thought he would give a rotary a go with some aggressive polish. Needles to say it messed up big time, every crease in the body he went through to the base coat, oh how I laughed :lol:.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

I did tread carefully through the process!


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Write up now online! http://offsetdetailing.com/#!/skmportfo ... orrection/


----------

